# Holding Tank Repair



## vdub

Several weeks ago, I posted a topic with all the places we had been and how well the OB was holding up. I should learn to never to that since just two days later my forward gray holding tank started leaking. It had developed a crack in the seam around where the outlet valve enters the tank.

At first, I thought it was just a small hole, so I stuck some silicon on it. Big mistake, silicon is a bear to clean off once you discover it doesn't work. Next I tried JB weld, but it was too stiff and cracked right off. Finally, I bought some marine jb weld. I had been searching all over the internet for something to repair the tank, but couldn't find anything. Before using the marine jb weld, I decided to call Keystone and my dealer -- both told me the only solution was to replace the tank -- $500 to $800! The cost motivated me to do even more internet searching before trying the marine jb weld.

I searched several hours and finally came across a site called plasti-mend. Eureka! Exactly, what I need! Unfortunately, the site only contained information about the product and no contact info. I finally found some contact info by doing a search on the domain registrant and took a chance and sent an e-mail.

Dang! I got a response! And, he was really quick about it. He actually developed the product 20 years ago while working as an rv tech and has finally decided to market it, but he's just getting started and wants to make sure he can supply enough for the expected demand.

The product will repair a 3" or 4" hole or an 18" crack. If you wanted to, you could build a entire tank out of it -- he's done it! I applied it today and I think it's going to work just fine, but it's too early to tell. I'll post an update if there are any problems, but I'm not expecting any.

Sooooo, if you have a tank to repair try plasti-mend. Send an e-m to [email protected] or call them at 970-685-0309. I think the product is going to be a definite winner! Sure beats the heck out of spending $500 or more for a new tank..... And, I still have the marine jb weld to use for something else....


----------



## Y-Guy

Hope it holds Vern keep us posted how it does. Glad the trips are going well.


----------



## GlenninTexas

Hey VDUB,

Long time, no read.

Good info. I'm surprized the regular JB weld didn't work. I had the same kind of leak around my black tank outlet and successfully repaired it with JB weld. I had also tried the silicon first. After I cleaned off the silicon, I roughed up the area with some 120 grit sandpaper, then cleaned it real well with rubbing alcohol before applying the JB weld.

Glenn


----------



## vdub

The crack was on a seam that apparently has some stress and flex, so the jb weld just popped off. If it had been on a flat surface with no flexing, I think the jb weld would have worked. I had prep'ed the area pretty well with my dremel before putting the jb weld on. It was a long, circular crack.

I have high hopes for the plasti-mend. The solvent "chemically welds" the crack and disolves and bonds the abs. After an initial coat of plasti-mend (which about the consistency of honey), I applied a second coat and embedded a fiberglass screen material (came with the kit) to add strength. Then, I put on two more layers of plasti-mend. After waiting overnight, I put on yet another coat and another layer of fiberglass. I think the mend will actually be stronger than the original plastic was.


----------



## outback loft

The other option that is available is a plastic welder. I have a friend who has one to make repairs to the plastics on his snowmobiles and it works great. I have yet to see the weld break and it looks halfway decent too.


----------



## vdub

Well, it's been two weeks since I patched my holding tank.... It works! Money well spent. Beats the heck out of a new tank. I think my patch is stronger than what the original tank was.


----------



## Nathan

vdub said:


> Well, it's been two weeks since I patched my holding tank.... It works! Money well spent. Beats the heck out of a new tank. I think my patch is stronger than what the original tank was.


That's great news and a good resource for people with holding tank problems in the future!


----------



## 2xx2xy

Great information!! thanks!


----------



## vdub

The patch is going thru the ultimate test right now. Pretty sure the tanks have some water in them, to include the one with the patch. Unfortunately, it is colder than a witch here and everything is frozen. We'll be moving on to another location in a few days and I'm sure I'll know in pretty short order if everything is holding.


----------



## vdub

I thought I should update this.... It's almost 3 years now and the plasti-mend patch is still holding strong. Great stuff!


----------



## CamperAndy

Good to hear. Do you have any photos?


----------



## vdub

Yes, I do have a picture. The tank on the right is the gray tank. It cracked between the valve and the tank. The patch was real easy to do after a made a modification and built some framing for an access panel. My panel comes off with just 4 screws now and the rest of the belly is pretty well buttoned up.....

I just finished washing and waxing my entire rig. It took about 2 weeks at the detail level I was doing and, of course, my age. It really looks nice. You'd never know it is 8 years old -- looks real good both in and outside....


----------



## LightningFan

I have used this product "plasti-mend" to repair cracks where the drain pipe comes out of the tanks, due to a vacuum caused by a pump truck, and it works well! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------

